
The Original Cookie Experiment: sharing 5 cookies among 3 people - georgecmu
http://blogs.southworks.net/tosborn/2009/06/21/the-cookie-experiment/
======
btilly
I believe that this was the experiment discussed at
[http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S33/87/54K53/inde...](http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S33/87/54K53/index.xml?section)
which I saw from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4065233> on here.

The details are different than Michael Lewis remembered them, but the gist is
the same.

------
hkon
Cool, but where I work, the cookie would be gone

